# FDA juice announcement



## Mogwai79 (15/3/16)

http://associatedmediacoverage.com/fda-announces-ban-electronic-cigarette-juice/


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

To bloody hell with them. The FDA can go rotate on a cactus. 
So 12th comes. What do we do?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Actually this has pissed me off. Now. Ffs. Do we have nic, pg, and vg and flavouant makers in SA? Or is there another country eg India, China that we can import from. Or am I going to have to learn how to make this stuff?


----------



## method1 (15/3/16)

http://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/736022-fda-not-banned-e-cig-vape-juice.html

looks like a hoax.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

method1 said:


> http://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/736022-fda-not-banned-e-cig-vape-juice.html
> 
> looks like a hoax.


Sweet baby Jesus. I was having a mini heart attack here. I quit cigs but I could never quit vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (15/3/16)

Breaking news: FDA Announces that thinking about quitting vaping causes heart attacks - bans ecigs.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

method1 said:


> Breaking news: FDA Announces that thinking about quitting vaping causes heart attacks - bans ecigs.


U joke, but I was a heavy drug user 14 years ago. I quit cold turkey and passed my addiction onto cigs, I was smoking 50 a day. I then discovered vaping and I can't believe that I've been cig free for 65 days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## method1 (15/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> U joke, but I was a heavy drug user 14 years ago. I quit cold turkey and passed my addiction onto cigs, I was smoking 50 a day. I then discovered vaping and I can't believe that I've been cig free for 65 days.



Congrats on the 65 days! Unfortunately the FDA has banned vaping past 70 days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

method1 said:


> Congrats on the 65 days! Unfortunately the FDA has banned vaping past 70 days


Hahahaha. Let them try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/3/16)

Ag please. Most likely that want to lift taxes on esiggies or something to make money now that thay see the market is growing. I think its all bull. What a load of twat


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Ag please. Most likely that want to lift taxes on esiggies or something to make money now that thay see the market is growing. I think its all bull. What a load of twat


The more I think about it, the less concerned I get. Someone on WhatsApp group just pointed out that even if true, we still have China etc. So screw USA then. So not concerned anymore. Let them play around


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/3/16)

If the FDA does pass its ridiculous regulations/bill in the US, many others may follow suit, like the local bunch that cannot think for themselves. 
Unlike the UK, it seems this lot has totally lost the plot and their minds in the process. Just in case you missed the last proposal that was seen:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fda-is-out...-the-cigarette-protection-act-of-2015.t16632/

Better start stocking up on mods, batteries & jooses or Nic & PG for DIY before the vapocalypse... At least Dolly Varden VG should still be freely available (I think).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If the FDA does pass its ridiculous regulations/bill in the US, many others may follow suit, like the local bunch that cannot think for themselves.
> Unlike the UK, it seems this lot has totally lost the plot and their minds in the process. Just in case you missed the last proposal that was seen:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fda-is-out...-the-cigarette-protection-act-of-2015.t16632/
> 
> Better start stocking up on mods, batteries & jooses or Nic & PG for DIY before the vapocalypse... At least Dolly Varden VG should still be freely available (I think).


I then think of only two options.
1) south Africans will be making their own nic, pg,vg and flavours. And if illegal here..
2) we move to Zimbabwe and make our own stuff there and become like the Mafia during probation and become smuggler's, because once a vapor, always a Vaper. If a smoker like me can be converted, vaping is here to stay. One way or another. 
Bloody hell I'll kidnap the queens yorkiea and ransom them for the legalision of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Yeah, just to confirm - the story is a fake. It's facts regarding the FDA's actions up until now are false and the group's deeming regulation proposal is still in review.

This same author has several other inflammatory hoax stories under his belt - all click bait for advertising money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Yeah, just to confirm - the story is a fake. It's facts regarding the FDA's actions up until now are false and the group's deeming regulation proposal is still in review.
> 
> This same author has several other inflammatory hoax stories under his belt - all click bait for advertising money.


Can we at least find the author and kick the daylights out of him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Can we at least find the author and kick the daylights out of him?



I'm closer. I'll do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/3/16)

We don't want to miss out on some good ole-fashioned ash-kickin'. Box him up and ship him via Fastech please - batteries included, so he gets the slow boat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> We don't want to miss out on some good ole-fashioned ash-kickin'. Box him up and ship him via Fastech please - batteries included, so he gets the slow boat.



Wouldn't Fastech be shipping a clone, tho?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wouldn't Fastech be shipping a clone, tho?



They might, but since sharing is caring, we'll take it out on him anyway. That's assuming the local Post Office doesn't lose the package first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (15/3/16)

Another load of bollocks. Not sure why the media is trying to scare us off vaping when according to them we are all about to die from/ebola/HIV/Isis attack/Korean nuclear bomb/drought/famine/asteroid collision/killer bees etc. If we are going to die might as well enjoy ourselves while we can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Errr... the FDA just announced that research proves ecigs are not a gateway to tobacco. 

They planned another 5 years worth of studies. 

It cannot be regulated before studies are complete.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Ag please. Most likely that want to lift taxes on esiggies or something to make money now that thay see the market is growing. I think its all bull. What a load of twat


Nah. In the USA tobacco companies make mods and juice and advertise them. They arent losing money. The biggest advertiser wins.


----------

